# My Senior Prom



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 21, 2015)

It was 1964, that's a  half century ago and things were different. It was the time for our Catholic high school prom. It was THE Senior Prom, the height of the social season. And me and my buddy, Charley, hoped the end of virginity. We were two slick dudes. We got two motel rooms and we had two six packs on ice in the bath tub. We went to pick our dates, Debbie and Donna, who were sisters. Debbie was a Senior and my date. Donna was a Junior and Charley's date. We decided not to tell the girls about our plans. We figured that getting them all dressed up  and adult acting, it would be a lot easier to get them out of those dresses. At the sister's home, we had to take a million pictures. Some with corsages , some without. Etc.  Etc. At last, finally, we got out of there and into my dad's car. I was driving and Debbie was up front. Charley and Donna in the back. I could see Charley in the rear view mirror and winked at him. It was time to tell the girls about our plans.  I leaned over and said, " Debbie, I have something very important to tell you." 
She said, " I got something to tell you." 
I said, " Well, let me tell you mine first".  
She was jumping up and down, saying, " No, me first. Me Me Me Me".
 " Okay, you first."
She said, "I was accepted into the convent, today".
The night ended with Charley and me, sleeping it off, after drinking a six pack each, ( we couldn't waste it) sprawled out on the floor of a motel room.

True story.


----------



## jujube (Dec 21, 2015)

Hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2015)

Ha Ha.   Getting tanked on Plan B.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 21, 2015)

What a story, fuzzybuddy. 

When I was a senior (1967-68), a big piece of my heart still (foolishly) belonged to my old boyfriend who had moved to another state with his family 2 yrs prior. But I did want to go to the prom.

My mother and a lot of other people were pushing me to date a nice boy named Richie who was a close friend of my cousins. He was also a senior, and I knew he liked me a LOT. I liked him, but just as a friend. There were no sparks, but people kept hoping. Especially HIS mother.

He invited me to the prom, and I accepted. Yes, I recall all those pictures! We double dated with my cousin and his long-time girlfriend. Had a very nice time and went out to breakfast. He walked me to the door and there was that awkward moment. Only a kiss on the cheek from me.

For a looooong time his mother hated me.  :shrug: Richie didn't; he remained nice, but his mother ....wow....huge stinkeyes.  The thing is, I never led him on, I didn't use him to get gifts, etc.  It just wasn't 'there'.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 21, 2015)

About 3 weeks before our prom (1955) my girlfriend and I "broke up".  A guy in school that I knew asked her to the prom, she accepted.  I couldn't go and see her with him so I stayed home.  Later she called me and said she had a terrible time and wished we had made up before the prom.  I still keep in touch maybe once a year.  Might have worked out for us but we'll never know.


----------



## jujube (Dec 21, 2015)

I had been out of school for three weeks with pneumonia just before the prom my junior year.  In order to get to go, I had to go back to school for at least one day.  I still wasn't breathing well.  My mother was a great believer in mustard plasters and the druggist at the pharmacy had told her about a new "chlorophyll" plaster that was supposed to be very good.  So she slapped one on my chest.  Unfortunately, it dyed my chest green.  Vast amounts of scrubbing only resulted in a chest that was now red AND green.  Luckily, my dress was also green, so I could only hope it just looked like a reflection of the dress (it didn't, but I could hope, couldn't I?).  

I just looked at a picture from the prom.  I looked like a zombie.  Luckily, it was in black and white.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 21, 2015)

jujube said:


> I had been out of school for three weeks with pneumonia just before the prom my junior year.  In order to get to go, I had to go back to school for at least one day.  I still wasn't breathing well.  My mother was a great believer in mustard plasters and the druggist at the pharmacy had told her about a new "chlorophyll" plaster that was supposed to be very good.  So she slapped one on my chest.  Unfortunately, it dyed my chest green.  Vast amounts of scrubbing only resulted in a chest that was now red AND green.  Luckily, my dress was also green, so I could only hope it just looked like a reflection of the dress (it didn't, but I could hope, couldn't I?).
> 
> I just looked at a picture from the prom.  I looked like a zombie.  Luckily, it was in black and white.


I'll bet you were pretty even in green.


----------



## imp (Dec 21, 2015)

Only time I've ever "danced" was when I burned my face off attempting to make blasting powder........nthego:

imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh Fuzz, what a great story!!! I never did the prom, hated the popular kids and my boyfriend was five years older...it would've ended up like "Carrie".


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 22, 2015)

Great stories everyone.  My proms were just proms..lol.  We went to a "fancy" restaurant first (meaning not McDonald's..lol). it was pretty big stuff at the time.  Good memories.


----------

